# What is this fish?



## srk (May 4, 2011)

Here are some more angles:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The gold gourami


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

+1 Susan...  I knew it was a gourami was thinking sunburst or something.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

looks a bit like a honey gourami


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

we can all agree that be it gold, honey or sunburst. it is infact a gourami


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Indeed a gourami. You might want to add alittle more vegitation to your tank so he/she can hide and feel safe.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

mk4gti said:


> we can all agree that be it gold, honey or sunburst. it is infact a gourami


i actually had to laugh at that comment, it could be a shark in disguise??? lol 

but i agree could do with more planting for hiding and gourami love floating plants eg amazon frogbit


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its uh Batah!!!!!111!!!.

Kidding.Yes add more plants for her.I think its a girl from the shape but may be wrong.In any case gouramis love plants.Floating ones especially.


----------



## srk (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Working on the plants and hiding place.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Its uh Batah!!!!!111!!!.
> 
> Kidding.Yes add more plants for her.I think its a girl from the shape but may be wrong.In any case gouramis love plants.Floating ones especially.


LOL! BATAH BRAIN!


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

srk said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Working on the plants and hiding place.


I used some vine that is meant for terrariums, it came in a 6' long section and I just cut it to length and placed some at the top/back of my tank. I also have a section covering the intake tube for my pump in the back/right corner. All 3 of my gourami love it, i see them chase eachother from one plant to the next.

The driftwood also gives them a good hiding spot with some holes and channels to swim thru. 

Before any of the vegitation, my gourami were boring and always stayed in the back corner next to my heater.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Definately honey Dwarf Gourami. The male in breeding garb is quite beautiful!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have some duckweed if you want any.I am trying to trade it,but to help someone out,Im willing to give it.Just gimme a little time to get shipping money.PM me your address if you want some.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

The way to sex Gourami's... Males dorsal fin's a pointed, while a female has rounded end. V=male U=female, also the female has a bit more of a belly or thicker abdomen. Males tend to be flatter throughout their torso's.
I can't tell from those pix, also as Susankat says it's likely a gold, honey's starburst, etc. are breeding adaptation of gold's. And without a more detailed pic it's hard to see any of the tell tale marks.
They do like to eat most everything, espessially bloodworms...
And I'd get two more if you can, they like being social. 
I've rescued a couple Gourami (3spot, blue) that were kept solo, their colors when I got them were very dull almost gone. When I put them in with the others it was like they were plugged into a 110 outlet.


----------

